
Driverless taxis' human problem - ohjeez
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160829-driverless-taxis-human-problem
======
taxicabjesus
People regularly left their stuff in my cab. At first I wasn't so good about
checking, but eventually looking in the back seat became a habit. One fellow
was going to give a business presentation. After he got out, I looked in the
back seat and saw his ipad. He was very appreciative.

